# gym bunnies



## SpaJen (Mar 18, 2009)

hi everyone

im moving to paphos in about a weeks time and will be living and working in the kato paphos area of cyprus, i was wondering if anyone knew of any reasonably priced gyms with good equipment etc in that area. do you pay monthly over there like in uk or as you go etc.

im going to be going straight into work when i arrive so want to set up my new life within the first few weeks and as i am a gym bunny want to be able to carry on in cyprus.

if anyone else is going to be new to the paphos area would be good to catch up when i get there- what are you going to be doing etc/

how exciting i cant wait.......................


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SpaJen said:


> hi everyone
> 
> im moving to paphos in about a weeks time and will be living and working in the kato paphos area of cyprus, i was wondering if anyone knew of any reasonably priced gyms with good equipment etc in that area. do you pay monthly over there like in uk or as you go etc.
> 
> ...


There are loads of gyms so you shouldnt have a problem finding one. 
There is a new one at the top end of Mesoghi avenue (the polis road) which is very well equipped and more reasonably priced than some of the others. 
You can pay as you go or monthly, whicheer suits you best. Of course it is cheaper if you sign up for a year and pay monthly.
Regards Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

In case you want to stay close to Kato Paphos, there are gym's in many hotels and from what I have heard you can get pretty good deals in some.


----------

